# Where do the condemned spend eternity?



## shackleton (Jun 27, 2008)

Since the popular notion of the dead living on clouds and playing harps is obviously not biblical and we were created to live on earth and not in heaven and the dead in Christ probably will be living on earth in their regenerated, resurrection bodies, where does this leave the unbeliever, the person who is to spend an eternity in "hell?"

Are they to spend it with the fallen angels since the bible states that hell was created for the fallen angels and if this is so it probably is not on earth but in some far off remote place but someplace mystical. 

This is just something that came to mind today while studying and learning that we are going to probably spend eternity here on earth with "new" bodies that do not have sin, so it made me think of where the reprobate will spend eternity and if it would in fact be earth or somewhere else.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 27, 2008)

The notion of us spending eternity here on Earth with the only substantive change being new bodies that are not tainted with sin is erroneous. There is no Biblical justification for that kind of thing - the picture is clear of a NEW heavens and earth (something far more similar to what we have now, in that there will continue to be vocation, learning, worship, etc., but totally new). The picture is also clear of a place of eternal torment for the damned. 

Careful with Russell, which is what I gather got you going in this direction, Erick. He's got some very bad ideas (packaged unfortunately with a few good ones).


----------

